
AI Researcher Joins Johnson and Johnson, to Make More Than $19 Squillion - wei_jok
http://approximatelycorrect.com/2018/05/09/ai-researcher-joins-johnson-johnson-to-make-more-than-19-squillion/
======
zackchase
Thanks for the interest in JnJ AGI Research! As inter-global head of research
I'm happy to answer any questions the HN community may have!

~~~
ddtaylor
What do you think of OpenMined or other distributed projects to do trustless
AI training?

~~~
zackchase
These are excellent questions. I often ask Google researchers, "How Deep is
the Mind?" They don't seem to know. You see, it all comes down to
democratizing the blockchain, and the only way to do that is with AI in each
and everyone's hands. Together, we can make a more open AI, for everyone! And
for you too! The only trust required for CryptoMinds is trust in proof of
work, am I right?

~~~
ddtaylor
In specific the field of homomorphic encryption. It's a somewhat new field.
Some libraries and methods require hours per bit operation, whereas OpenMined
and PySift are claiming to do similar things with orders of magnitude less
overhead.

I ask because if their claims are valid they are doing some very interesting
things.

------
ddtaylor
TIL Squillion is a large but unspecified amount. I'll add this to my
vocabulary of strange words, like umpteen.

